# Astuce signets Safari à envoyer



## lubeco (13 Février 2005)

Comment envoyer rapidement des signets de Safari à un ami (ou autre) ?
Afficher la liste des signets en cliquant sur le petit logo 'afficher tous les signets'
cliquer sur le dossier contenant les signets désirés et le faire glisser sur le bureau
Par mail, faire glisser le dossier du bureau vers le mail et voilà.


----------

